# Intraoperative TEE - 93318



## GBielskis (Nov 24, 2010)

Is anyone else getting denials for 93318-26 for intraoperative TEE during a bypass  or other surgery - our doctor was not the surgeon - just S & I of TEE.  CMS denies for diagnosis but the guidelines on CMS talk about not using 93318 for intraoperative but instead to use 93799 -nonspecific code with description.  The guidelines appear to have changed in October 2010.   The CMS helpline doesn't seem to have any additional info.  There are also two diagnoses listed that are payable.    I previously have been reimbursed for the findings on the TEE - i.e. 424.0, 424.2 etc.  Now CMS is denying it.


----------

